# NBD: Ibanez BTB 1406e 6 String



## crg123 (Sep 15, 2013)

I recently got this bass for a ridiculously good price that I couldn't pass up. Although I'm primarily a guitarist I've been playing bass for 8 years (on my good old Ibby SR300FM). I've always been really interested in 5/6 string bass though but never really had the budget to get one. 

This bass is a beast. I love the way it feels in my hand and how the spacing is wide enough even for slapping. The way it resonates even acoustically when I hold it is unlike anything I've ever played other then a Warwick thumb which wouldn't be fair to compare to.

The Nordstrand pickups sound massive and the eq, mid-switch and active-on/off make this bass super diverse. I mostly play prog metal and slap bass with it. My main influences for bass are Tony Choy from atheist, Steve Giorgio from Death/ Control Denied, James Leach from sikth and Victor Wooten (his instructional slap videos are what got me really interested in bass in the first place).

I recently got a MXR M89 OD in trade with Jordanky and I love it. I've tweaked it to getting a really punchy overdrive that doesn't kill the bass tone. I use it very sparingly though since I prefer the natural sound of the bass.

Well I've bored you guys enough. Picture time!


----------



## Roland777 (Sep 15, 2013)

BTBs are solid basses overall, I've had a 555 for seven years now. Some serious mustard on that old school preamp (used to have a variable mid-control), and excellent value for the money. Yours doesnt disappoint! It takes a man of certain stature to wield dem beasts.


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 15, 2013)

Love this one!


----------



## Sean1242 (Sep 15, 2013)

HNBD! I'm very jealous that they don't make any lefty BTB's.


----------



## bcolville (Sep 15, 2013)

That is one beautiful bass friend. I've always wondered why Ibanez can't make their guitars look as good as their natural basses.


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 16, 2013)

Love the BTBs - congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Sep 20, 2013)

i didnt like these basses until this series came out. thats some good wood


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Sep 20, 2013)

Incredibly jealous, lusting after the 5 string version of that like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 20, 2013)

I've got the five string version of this bass, and I absolutely love it. It really is a crazy versatile bass.


----------



## LordCashew (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice! A nearby GC has one of these and I really like it. Congrats!



GenghisCoyne said:


> thats some good wood



...


----------



## HL7DS (Sep 20, 2013)

The wood texture looks so beautiful in the sun, I just spent like good 2-3 minutes staring before i could post  Congrats dude!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 22, 2013)

Congrats and hnbd!


----------



## crg123 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey guys I took a picture of myself with the bass. For once you can actually see my face... and yes I was abusing that low F stop today haha.


----------

